# Do you have any stuffed animals as a grown adult



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

Post your age and a photo of your stuffed animal(s)

I thought I'd outgrown stuffed animals, I have none at the moment, but when I was a kid, I had like 32 beanie babies and a small collection of stuffed animals.

I saw this picture of a fat little baby penguin stuffed animal and I want one!, I want stuffed animals









sooooo cuuuuuuteeeeee​


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I have many... one that I've had since I was 2 years old... and some that I just got last week.


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

I had an oversized bunny until I was about 22. I only threw him away cause he was dirty and the basement I lived in had roaches. I didn't want to carry that to my new house.


----------



## Love Minus Zero (Mar 23, 2011)

I found all my old stuffed animals from childhood, and put them on top my bookshelf. It's a nice reminder of when I used to play with them and be carefree. :yes

As an adult, I've bought several giraffe stuffed animals and they are on my bed. Can't help it, I just adore giraffes so much. haha.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

This is Kitty Kitty the 2nd. I've had this one since I was a toddler. My parents left the first one in a hotel in Mrytle Beach and they replaced it with him. I'm 22 and have no plans to ever throw him away.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

Of course not. I don't know what you're talking about. :tiptoe


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

I have a little tiger that Mum got me from Melbourne Zoo years ago that I keep on top of my cd case. When you squeeze him he lets out a very vicious hiss that is kinda jarring coming from a little plush toy. The tiger they recorded for that meant business!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I have a bear called George. he sits on the bed with a little black kitty. they are best friends. I think sometimes they mock me, but in a loving way. I am 47.


----------



## efsmith (Nov 19, 2008)

yes a bear


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I've been wanting to go out and buy a stuffed gorilla that I can cuddle with for some time now, but I'm too embarrassed to walk into a toy store to do it.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I have all or nearly all of the stuffed animals I've ever had in boxes in my closet. A few beanbag animals (a dragon beanie baby and two zebras) sit on my couch, along with a little mockingbird that makes calls when you squeeze it that I got to torment (not really) my bird with (he imitates the calls but he hates the toy). No larger stuffed animals sit out.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Well, my girlfriend sent me a plush giraffe, seen here:


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Ape in space said:


> I've been wanting to go out and buy a stuffed gorilla that I can cuddle with for some time now, but I'm too embarrassed to walk into a toy store to do it.


Order one online?

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...-games&field-keywords=stuffed+gorilla&x=0&y=0

The review for the first one describes it as _manly_ :b.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I have a big stuffed Tasmanian Devil from Looney Tunes and a few smaller ones. It started when my mom got me one back in the 90's when you could get them from McDonalds from the movie Space Jam and has grown into a small collection of Tas stuff since.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

kelsomania said:


> This is Kitty Kitty the 2nd. I've had this one since I was a toddler. My parents left the first one in a hotel in Mrytle Beach and they replaced it with him. I'm 22 and have no plans to ever throw him away.


Kitty Kitty the 2nd, meet Andrea. She has been with me since before preschool...not really sure how long, because I don't remember not having her. Anyway, I'm 31 and I plan to keep her forever.


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

It was a gift and functions well as a cushion. Nice to have hanging around the house. I'm 25 years old.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

No, I don't. I actually wouldn't mind having one though, since stuffed animals are manly as ****.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

Mine are all packed away at my parent's house. I'm pretty sure they still have the teddy bear I slept with as a child. I do have one stuffed animal in my house though, a gorilla. My dad found him somewhere several years ago and put him on top of my computer desk as a joke one day while I was at work. I guess I thought it was kind of cute so I still have him with me. His hands have velcro so he can hang from stuff, but I just have him sitting on the shelf above my desk. I'm 36 years old.


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

Nope. I haven't even got my Bear that I had since I was in an incubator. I was going through my destructive toy phase as a child and destroyed my bear :| Why!


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I also have Intellectual Bear. He wears glasses and reads latin. He's not talking to me right now because I forgot to mention him before. I've had him for 10 years now. guess I'll be sleeping alone tonight.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

i have a giant stuffed toy frog, that is holding a baby frog


----------



## introverted loner (Dec 28, 2011)

I cuddle with my body pillow and pretend it's a woman.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

introverted loner said:


> I cuddle with my body pillow and pretend it's a woman.


awwwww sweet


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Let's see what I have:

- Bunny since the day I was born
- Pedobear (No, I'm not kidding)
- Zero Punctuation Imp
- Giant green frog, which I sleep with every night recently (was a gift from someone :squeeze )

Wouldn't mind a couple Pokemon ones :blank


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

My ex won me some, but I have since thrown them away. I have a few from childhood, but they're boxed up in the attic.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

I have lots but I don't display them.


----------



## Kuhle (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a bunch. Most are from when I was a kid, but I still get new ones occasionally. I just don't get them as often because most people wouldn't think of me as the type who likes stuffed animals, and they're kind of expensive so I don't buy them myself.


----------



## introverted loner (Dec 28, 2011)

Cassabell said:


> awwwww sweet


lol

I can do whatever I want.


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

introverted loner said:


> lol
> 
> I can do whatever I want.


i did mean sweet in a nice way :yes


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

yes I love stuffed animals *_*
I still collect some


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

This is the cutest thread ever! (Along with the pet pics and 'I like bears' threads of course).

This is pretty embarrassing but oh well:










There's more inside the basket :lol


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

I still have a lot of them. Mostly from when I was a kid. I have some that are older than me. But I still buy myself one sometimes if i find one i like. Most of what i have are still at my parents house. I should bring them here.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

Well I'm 16 so I don't know if you'd consider me an adult or not, but I outgrew my stuffed animals about 2 or 3 years ago and put them in boxes in my basement. I've been slowly giving them away to kids ever since but I still have about 30 down there.

Oh, and I got a panda "pillow pet" as a gag gift from my mom a year ago but I actually cuddle with it every night. Comfortable little fellow.


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

hell yes, i have "party bear" hes about two feet tall and very round and he wears various bead nechlaces ive earned over the years.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I used to get my girlfriend stuffed cats for her birthday to really appeal to her. I'm pretty sure she loved them, but I can't help but think that at her age, I wonder if I was doing something abnormal. I hope she didn't think that was the case.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Got my best friend this monkey about 4 years ago, he's not as light colored in some areas...she's kinda drooled all over him when she sleeps on him...










Also got my other best friend, a stuffed piggy for her birthday...


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I have a stuffed version of this I got sometime in the 1980s...


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I want a stuffed animal....instead of a pillow heh.


----------

